# Hummer in trouble!



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hummer in trouble at Boggy Bayou in POC.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Why would you do that with a perfectly good road right there?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree knot


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rear view.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ooops!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dumbass.

:rotfl:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

YIKES! not too terribly smart.....


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Tread Lightly Much?*

He should read up a bit on respecting our environment a bit more.

*Tread Lightly! is a nonprofit organization with a **mission to promote responsible outdoor recreation through ethics education and stewardship.

http://www.treadlightly.org/* 


*Travel responsibly on designated roads, trails or areas. *
*Stop frequently and scout ahead on foot. To help with traction, balance your load and lower tire pressure to where you see a bulge (typically not less than 20 pounds). *
*Jeep = Hummer Rescue Vehicle* :rotfl:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

LMFAO, I can't tell you how many times I have seen that. You can see Boggy from the observation deck on top of the house. Lost of morons driving back there after too many cold ones.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

DUDE! Why the h_ll do you think there are no tracks going through that grass???

Good thing there are a lot of rice fields down there. You might be able to find someone with a surplus tank retriever that they use for their rice combines to come get you.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Test drive = FAIL


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Leave it to a hummer. I could probably see the same guy swerving to hit every deer, possum, or dillo on his way down there. EXTREME.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a Chevy Tahoe with a different cosmetics package...and he thought he could make it in his Tahoooo. This guy is from Houston and I see him several times a week at Starbuck's in River Oaks. I'll check his story.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Sometimes taking shortcuts leads to trouble.........


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Tailshot said:


> It's a Chevy Tahoe with a different cosmetics package...and he thought he could make it in his Tahoooo. This guy is from Houston and I see him several times a week at Starbuck's in River Oaks. I'll check his story.


That looks like the real deal...


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Another example of more money than brains


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tailshot said:


> It's a Chevy Tahoe with a different cosmetics package...and he thought he could make it in his Tahoooo. This guy is from Houston and I see him several times a week at Starbuck's in River Oaks. I'll check his story.


That is a H1, like already mentioned the real deal but not enough for that muck.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chaz said:


> DUDE! Why the h_ll do you think there are no tracks going through that grass???
> 
> Good thing there are a lot of rice fields down there. You might be able to find someone with a surplus tank retriever that they use for their rice combines to come get you.


I first saw this Hummer at Froggies with a boat trailer parked in that area where they let long trailers park on Saturday morning. It was recognizable because of all that stuff on the roof rack.

Then on Saturday evening I saw it at Boggy stuck in the muck. I noticed some tractor tire marks that looked like an unsuccessful attempt to pull it out.

It was still there on Sunday morning. When leaving POC on Sunday evening, I met one of those huge wreckers with tandem axles coming toward POC. I reckoned it was coming to pull the Hummer out.

Boggy Bayou is a great place to let your dog run, wade fishing, or just sit down there and watch the sun set. There are plenty of places to drive on sandy trails. I hope that actions like this don't cause restricted use for the public.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

It happens. I did about the same thing once. I was looking @ the water and drove off in some gunk I couldn't get out of without help. Had to sit there all night waiting on a pull.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yeah saw him tooling around POC this weekend, noticed because of all the stuff on top. Kinda good for his butt maybe he'll learn something from all this.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess that's why the place is called Boggy.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

That route was much more fun....For about 10 yards!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

i love that.lol some spoiled brat showing off im sure.money doesnt always equal brains.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

A Jeep could of made it... LOL


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

If he can afford to drive that thing hes got more money than brains anyway
serves him right


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Boy, he really didn't make it very far! I'll bet that girl he was trying to impress isn't too happy now!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Not The First Nor The Last lol*

This guy learned about tides at Boggy.

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yep remember that fool also!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

lots of haters on this dude. I get it, he shouldn't have run over the plants. Tread lightly right? But to call him out as a rick dumd(donkey) come on? Would it be different if it was a truck or normal suv? I know it would never happen to a jeep as it wouldn't have made it that far to begin with.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

joe martin said:


> Another example of more money than SENSE


Fixed it for ya.:rotfl:

Your 4 wheel drive is only as awesome as your winch is....


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sure several of you guys that have owned 4x4's have done someting like this! Nothing but a bunch of haters. S4it happens


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

CodyB4C said:


> A Jeep could of made it... LOL


X2



24Buds said:


> I know it would never happen to a jeep as it wouldn't have made it that far to begin with.


You speak treason!! I besmirch you!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

If he can afford it, he can prob figure out how to get himself out of the issue at hand. Regardless, I don't agree w his actions as there are plenty of places to offroad vehicles of the sort. Kind of reminds me of the time I saw the hummer club down at SLP. Bunch of idiots driving over the protected dunes and cuttin donuts. 

It's one thing to have the toys, but learn some respect for our resources. Also, the comment about River Oaks and more money than sense is foolish. A 5yr old Hummer H1 is cheaper than a new F250 King Ranch. I know quite a few KR owners that are far from "rich!"


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

In the end, for better or worse, we get what we deserve


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> X2
> 
> You speak treason!! I besmirch you!!


What what did I say? Jeeps are cool. Girls like to play 4X4 too.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

24Buds said:


> lots of haters on this dude. I get it, he shouldn't have run over the plants. Tread lightly right? But to call him out as a rick dumd(donkey) come on? Would it be different if it was a truck or normal suv? I know it would never happen to a jeep as it wouldn't have made it that far to begin with.


I didn't say he was a rich dumbass...just a dumbass.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*4x4*

4X4= twice as STUCK .....OLD MATH ....CVA34


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LIFE IS HARD, EVEN HARDER WHEN YOURE STUPID.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

24Buds said:


> What what did I say? Jeeps are cool. Girls like to play 4X4 too.:rotfl:


Don't worry...I'll still pull your Prius out next weekend! :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tailshot said:


> It's a *Chevy Tahoe with a different cosmetics package*...and he thought he could make it in his Tahoooo. This guy is from Houston and I see him several times a week at Starbuck's in River Oaks. I'll check his story.


Another one showing how ignorant he is!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Don't worry...I'll still pull your Prius out next weekend! :rotfl:


my prius is in the shop for a charge. Can you pick me up? :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Another one showing how ignorant he is!!


Bobby, not tryin to stir the pot, but whats under the hood of the hummers? Frames? Etc. I don't know, but I have heard this. Got a link or something.

H1
H2
H3

I know the H1 is way different, but what are some differences from other GM stuff?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone need to borrow a ruler?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
> I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


Hummers replaced Jeeps because Jeeps couldn't carry as much equipment and personnel, not because one had better offroad abilities than the other. Either will get stuck. If you want a vehicle that won't get stuck, better go with a D8.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

goatchze said:


> Hummers replaced Jeeps because Jeeps couldn't carry as much equipment and personnel, not because one had better offroad abilities than the other. Either will get stuck. If you want a vehicle that won't get stuck, better go with a D8.


I thought the Hummers (H2/H3) were made so you could carry all the groceries!! JJ Bobby :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

goatchze said:


> Hummers replaced Jeeps because Jeeps couldn't carry as much equipment and personnel, not because one had better offroad abilities than the other. Either will get stuck. If you want a vehicle that won't get stuck, better go with a D8.


That won't work either. I got one (D8) stuck and almost lost my job over it.:rotfl:


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
> I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


Sorry, my mistake, thought it was an H2 that I see all the time here in town, but it's an H1 which is *the real deal*. An H2 IS a Tahoe/Yukon with a different body and interior and minor running gear mods. An H3 is a Chevy Colorado underneath...but finished in the Top 10 at Dakar piloted by Robbie Gordon, so it has some nuts! Stronger than "any other truck"...probably not, but it works for you.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe Tread Lightly is a good program, and I hate to see those guys out there burning the berms at the beach, and making ruts, which causes more erosion...

AND, I dont drive a hummer...

BUT... I'll admit, I've been stuck that bad before, and I know many others have too! 

It is fun to see the pics of somebody else's truck in the hole instead of mine. LOL


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

guess he bought the 'econo' hummer,,,,without,,,4 wheel drive moron


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

He should of have a single cab 80s toyota truck. You can not get that thing stuck


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
> I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"It has a 5 cylinder engine"

Wouldn't that make it run crooked with an odd # of cylinders like that??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> "It has a 5 cylinder engine"
> 
> Wouldn't that make it run crooked with an odd # of cylinders like that??


Yea it does run crooked.:slimer:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


looks like something 50 cent would drive:slimer:


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


Yea, Id hate for you to scratch up all the chrome


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> looks like something 50 cent would drive:slimer:


That's funny, I have no come back.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"but mamma don't like to get hers dirty"

Aint that a shame!!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

CodyB4C said:


> A Jeep could of made it... LOL


A 24ft Dargel would have made it.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Yea, Id hate for you to scratch up all the chrome


She has to be extra careful in the mall parking lots.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*No*



Tailshot said:


> It's a Chevy Tahoe with a different cosmetics package...and he thought he could make it in his Tahoooo. This guy is from Houston and I see him several times a week at Starbuck's in River Oaks. I'll check his story.


He's not from Houston...he's my brother in law, and he just doesn't give a dang. He's got more money than sense most of the time but I give him credit, he has fun. But for all of you to call him an idiot...might wanna check yourself...he doesn't have all of that money by being an idiot.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

The H3 was the smallest of the Hummer models and is based on the GMT355 platform shared with the Chevrolet Colorado and GMC Canyon compact pickup trucks.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


With or without a trunk full of groceries?

Chrome won't get you home!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LBS said:


> He's not from Houston...he's my brother in law, and he just doesn't give a dang. He's got more money than sense most of the time.


how did he get it out? More pics?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

this type of boggy bayou adventure has been going since the beginning of drunk high schoolers and parties.. LOL nothing a $250 backhoe operator job won't come and do to get you out... piece of cake, the hangover is the worst part.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*i will ask for more pics*



24Buds said:


> how did he get it out? More pics?


Wrecker. He called Saturday and said he was stuck....haven't heard what the bill was, but I'm sure it wasn't cheap!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


The cuffs don't match the collar:slimer:...LOL! With all that chrome, momma needs chrome wheels!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> The H3 was the smallest of the Hummer models and is based on the GMT355 platform shared with the Chevrolet Colorado and GMC Canyon compact pickup trucks.


Now quote the rest of the story.:slimer: Not just what you want too.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Now quote the rest of the story.:slimer: Not just what you want too.


this part? I am not trying to down your H3. I am interested in what it is that sets it off from the rest. I drove in an H2 once. I will say it was strong for sure. It would do what you asked of it without hesitation.

The GMT 355 platform was actually a joint-venture with Isuzu, though most of the design was done by Isuzu. Part of the agreement was that GM had to sell it first in the U.S., to be sold legally as an Isuzu. Despite its close numbering to the GMT 360 (also part of the S/T family) series, the two programs share nothing.
GMT 355 Applications:


Chevrolet Colorado
GMC Canyon
Holden Rodeo
Isuzu D-Max (Isuzu i-Series)
Hummer H3
or this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> We love our H3. It could have made it through that soup, but mamma don't like to get hers dirty.


How many burgers can you get on that shiny hood griddle? :slimer:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
> I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


Didn't they start putting a bigger motor in those?

Ah here it is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3

I coulda brought the Land Cruiser and drug them around, gave him the whole tour, it'd be my very own tractor pull....
 I've tested, and found my truck's limits, it was a painful learning experience, but I wouldn't resist the temptation to drag an H1 out of the muck...

Seriously, do yall think a 9.5k winch with a snatch block would have pulled it out? Thats close to 20k at the beginning of the spool. assuming the truck is properly anchored...

Andrew


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

How shallow will the H3 run?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If you want a vehicle that won't get stuck, better go with a D8.


LOL! They get stuck too...trust me.

TH


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

If you don't get stuck, you aren't playing hard enough!
(Ain't that right, Mr.Wave Rider [in the red FJ40 Pancho])

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Idiot! Doesn't even look like h they got very far. LOL


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> If you don't get stuck, you aren't playing hard enough!
> (Ain't that right, Mr.Wave Rider [in the red FJ40 Pancho])
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


We always lived up to that! We had some good times running offroad trucks!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

First rule of off roading dont rock back and forth flooring it in reverse and drive....

I'll bet my 250 with a strap and him with lower tire pressure, low gear and steady gas would be able to back him out of there...

flooring it only digs a hole

I test drove an H2 once....needed the turbo diesel and then it would be better....might not have even gone bankrupt.....floored it on I-10 and it didnt really take off.....


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone need to borrow a ruler?


My ruler is bigger than yours!!!:an5:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

LBS said:


> He's not from Houston...he's my brother in law, and he just doesn't give a dang. He's got more money than sense most of the time but I give him credit, he has fun. But for all of you to call him an idiot...might wanna check yourself...he doesn't have all of that money by being an idiot.


Is this guy married to your other sister? Looks like he made it further than the Hummer. :rotfl:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ha*



Bull Red said:


> Is this guy married to your other sister? Looks like he made it further than the Hummer. :rotfl:


It's actually my wife's brother. My sister's husband is a country boy and can actually drive a 4x4 AND a boat! But he's poor like me....imagine that.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Hummers where built for the desert not the mud....duh


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

astro said:


> Hummers where built for the desert not the mud....duh


That would be true for the H-1's...the H-2's and H-3's were built for people who live in nice houses and only go offroading when they oversteer their driveways...LOL!:slimer:


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Y'all shouldn't be dissin the Hummer

It's the only vehicle my wife has ever said she wanted. and if you haven't been that stuck before, you're not trying hard enough. I've spent 12 hours digging my Dodge out of the mud.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bigdav160 said:


> Y'all shouldn't be dissin the Hummer
> 
> It's the only vehicle my wife has ever said she wanted. and if you haven't been that stuck before, you're not trying hard enough. I've spent 12 hours digging my Dodge out of the mud.


Hmmm, you might be on to something here. Out of the handful of people I know that own the H-2 and H-3 Hummers; guess what...

...they are all female...just sayin!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats Funny LMAO



Bull Red said:


> Is this guy married to your other sister? Looks like he *made it further than the Hummer*. :rotfl:


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Hummer rescue vehicle*

I think my Suzuki Samurai could have made it through there!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice Zuk dude! I had one that I offroaded at an ATV/4wheel park for awhile. They are so lightweight, with big tires on them they don't bog much. They have kits that you can do like a 5.14 ratio in the front and rear diffs and lockers in both pumpkins. Do the 1.8litre engine swap and you got a fairly mean 4x4.

Some video of a Samurai unsticking an H2:






And an H1: 






Here's a CJ gettin' taken by a Samurai:






Either one of those hummer guys in the vids could've tried the 45 degree approach and it would've worked a lot better.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Tailshot said:


> Sorry, my mistake, thought it was an H2 that I see all the time here in town, but it's an H1 which is *the real deal*. An H2 IS a Tahoe/Yukon with a different body and interior and minor running gear mods. An H3 is a Chevy Colorado underneath...but finished in the Top 10 at Dakar piloted by Robbie Gordon, so it has some nuts! Stronger than "any other truck"...probably not, but it works for you.


True, but he also run in the unlimited class, he had 600+ hp under the hood. The H3 is an under powered vehicle made to haul kids to soccer and groceries, and to say "I drive a Hummer", but kind of like saying "I drive a Porsche" and it is a Boxter,lol.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats what you get for off roading in an 10000 pound vehicle sporting street tires.

Mud performance is weight and traction.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

ballard55 said:


> I think my Suzuki Samurai could have made it through there!


Mine too!!!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Mine too!!!


Your tires, lift and Bushwhacker fender flares look just like mine.

Spring over axle conversion?


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Ballard55, do you still have your white zuke at POC? Gotta meet sometime at Hurricane Junction and have a few beers


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I've had my wife's Avalon down at Boggy a couple of times and didn't get it stuck. But, I tried to keep it on the "dry" part of the paths. 
I will say, however, that when I fessed up and told her that I'd taken her baby down there, I won't be doing it again (fessin' up that is...lol)


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

jdsuperbee said:


> Ballard55, do you still have your white zuke at POC? Gotta meet sometime at Hurricane Junction and have a few beers


Yes, I still have my white Zuki in POC. But I got a good deal, so I bought the silver one for play. I still have my Jeep too. (I know; too many toys!)


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I've seen that waaay too many times out there at the boggies...A few years ago during the 4th I saw a F250 buried nose first with the back end in the air..LOL. 

that Chevy takes the cake though...*** was he thinking going all the way out there? Even with the tide way out there is still water there.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

ballard55 said:


> Yes, I still have my white Zuki in POC. But I got a good deal, so I bought the silver one for play. I still have my Jeep too. (I know; too many toys!)


Never, EVER, can a man have too many toys!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice fishing platform!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

ballard55 said:


> Yes, I still have my white Zuki in POC. But I got a good deal, so I bought the silver one for play. I still have my Jeep too. (I know; too many toys!)


That the one on bay street? Friend has a place there and have seen it a couple times.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Nice fishing platform!


LIKE A ROCK!!!:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, it sunk like a rock.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> The cuffs don't match the collar:slimer:...LOL! With all that chrome, momma needs chrome wheels!


Maybe 24's with spinners on it !!!! and the Neon lights !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> That would be true for the H-1's...the H-2's and H-3's were built for people who live in nice houses and only go offroading when they oversteer their driveways...LOL!:slimer:


LMAO !!!!!!!

That right there is FUNNY:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

That's one disadvantage for full time 4wd. My brother gave me some good advice a long time ago - drive in in 2wd so if you get in trouble you can hopefully back out in 4wd.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

ballard55 said:


> Your tires, lift and Bushwhacker fender flares look just like mine.
> 
> Spring over axle conversion?


Yeah, except they are YJ Lift springs!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> That's one disadvantage for full time 4wd. My brother gave me some good advice a long time ago - drive in in 2wd so if you get in trouble you can hopefully back out in 4wd.


The full time 4x4s don't have the center differential locked, so a single loose wheel will still stick them.. ie. one wheel off the ground or one wheel spinning freely.

but my dad told me when I was a kid that 4x4 was only good for getting you stuck further away from home....

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ballard55 said:


> I think my Suzuki Samurai could have made it through there!


Man, that thing will FLOAT with those tires... I love those trucks. I've abused a few, I'd love to have the time/money to get another one to play with. I think I'd look for a diesel next time...

a


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I bought a 4x4 GMC in 1983 that was BAD.. 390hp Big Block, Granny 4speed, 4.10 gears with 12.00 x 16.5 mud grippers... it would "dance" on mud that skeeters could sink in.

I took Dad for his first ride in it, on a Saturday and I asked him, "where's the boggiest spot on our place?" he allowed that there was a an old logging road (old meaning that Oxen drug them to an old rail spur) that was so bad, they'd left a tractor stuck on it all winter because they couldn't dig it out or pull it out until spring.

I made it 350 yards down that road and the front driveshaft snapped the u-joint. Another 50 yds and the back driveshaft hulled itself. Dad looked over at me and smiled saying, "It's really true what they say about these 4 wheel drives! They make it another hundred yards further in than a regular truck before they get stuck!"

With great shame, I walked back the mile and a half to the barn and brought the tractor back.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Calling a Hummer a Tahoe is like calling your house a tree because it was built with wood in it. I don't know about the H2 and H1, but the H3 has a highly modified frame and is built a lot stronger than any other truck in its range. It has a 5 cylinder engine. Mine will get me where ever I want with plenty of power. Any 4X4 will get stuck under the right conditions.
> I like the way the jeep lovers cut down the Hummers. But the Hummers replaced the jeeps cause the jeeps couldn't cut the mustard anymore. I have pulled lots of jeeps out of the mud and sand.


H3 does not have enough power to pull its self out of a wet paper bag!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Never easy said:


> H3 does not have enough power to pull its self out of a wet paper bag!









​


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry bobby, but they should put the 5.3l in them. might have something then! i have seen a few colorados with the 5.3 but it is a speacial order only. the I5 has had a few problems with the variable cam timing and i just hate working on them. they just seem way under powered!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Never easy said:


> sorry bobby, but they should put the 5.3l in them. might have something then! i have seen a few colorados with the 5.3 but it is a


They do..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

lordbater said:


> They do..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3


cool!! have not seen one of them roll through yet!

would like to see how they handle with the 5.3!!!!!

might have to change my mind about them!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

it's heavier, they probably get stuck faster..

a


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

lordbater said:


> it's heavier, they probably get stuck faster..
> 
> a


your probably right but you could hit the mud with some speed behind you at least!!!:biggrin: might be able to skip it across!!!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Navi said:


> That the one on bay street? Friend has a place there and have seen it a couple times.


Yes, on Bay Street. This is it. I bought it from a 2Cooler last spring.

There's always some question with Calhoun county law enforcement whether golf carts and UTV's are legal on the street. I gave my Kawasaki Mule to my mother.

I much prefer the Samurai now though. It's great.

Stop by and say hello sometime.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Never easy said:


> H3 does not have enough power to pull its self out of a wet paper bag!


 That's not true. They've got plenty of power. You need all that extra power to run the industrial-strength makeup mirror and hair-dryer plug...


----------

